# Newcomer/Searching



## buzzjake (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. My name is Shawn. I'm a recently retired Army Officer who's home alone all day and I'm currently looking for a vizsla puppy to be a new companion for myself and family pet. We've had 3 retired greyhounds over the years and want a breed that's a little more "involved" in the family.

So, question is...How in Gods name does anyone get a Vizsla? Is there some secret handshake I'm missing? I have called and emailed at least 20 breeders. The ones (maybe 5) that have answered the phone have been friendly enough but don't currently have a litter. The other 15 or so have not returned calls or emails. Anyone have any recommendations? 

Thanks in advance for any help anyone might be able to give.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in south california with plenty of vizsla breeders but I still had to wait half a year for a litter from the breeder I liked best.

Usually a breeder will be able to tell you if they're planning on another litter and when it is expected. I would recommend visiting the breeders if you can so that you can meet their dogs. There are some differences between breeders. If you plan to not hunt and only for family pet you might want to find a line that has relatively calm (I know that sounds ridiculous haha) vizslas. Or make sure you're the first in line so you can test the puppies and choose the calmer one.

I think most people will tell you that you will need some patience (and take advantage of extra preparation time) I know how hard it is once you decide you want one. 
Good luck!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey buzzjake/Shawn welcome to the forum.

I think you've come to the right place with regards to your 'search dilemma'!

Although the forum doesn't promote new litters as such, there will be some members on here that may help with names of breeders they have used that you could contact 

Fingers crossed, you may have 'V' taking over your life before you know it!!!!  ;D

May help members if you let them know where your at 

Enjoy ;D

http://youtu.be/ZSm5-e7uga4

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Buzzjake,

If you go to a pointer field trial or hunt test that has Vizslas entered and talk to some of the owners, they will teach you the secret hand shake. 8)

The larger regional dog shows will also have breeders.

The more involved you make yourself in the Vizsla community the better. With more buyers than quality dogs a breeder will get 50 calls for every pup. 

Don't settle for a puppy mill dog, but wait for quality. It will be worth it.

P.S. Thank you for your service.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Shawn - welcome - before getting 1 - meet the breed - good hookups - AKC hunt tests & field trials - look 4 events in your area ie: within 3 states - V owners do travel - get the premium list from the club 2 C if V's R entered - pointing breed clubs in your area - sportsman's clubs that have gun dog divisions - UFTA events - once again check 2c if they have V's entered ? Y do all this work - U will meet owners & trainers & breeders that only want what is best 4 the breed IMO - pups that come from competive breeding lines are the SMARTEST - search this forum on what 2 look 4 in a great breeder - a few months work on research pays off on a pup U will have 4 @ least 16yrs !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Shawn and welcome to the forum. How did you hear about V's and what has made you decide you want one? V owners don't belong to some secret "sect" and some V's unfortunately fall into the wrong hands, ie folks will get a "vogue" pup from a mill and then realise there's a helluva lot more to consider than trotting along looking good.
By no means do I suggest you fall into this category Sir, but a lot of V breeders, the good ones anyway, are very guarded with regards to their litters future homes. Most are actually too busy with their dogs to be hanging about by their phones and inbox to answer every puppy enquiry. Get out and see the Versatile Vizsla in action, introduce yourself to owners, ask questions, lots of questions (V owners love talking about their dogs  ) get breeders contact details etc.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Jack Sharkey, whose story is on the above post from 4 1/2 years ago, was retired military and was my inspiration. You may enjoy watching his story.

Best of luck and let us know what part of the world you reside.

RBD


----------



## buzzjake (Sep 24, 2013)

Answer to some of the above: 

I'm in Orlando FL. Would have no problem traveling for a good animal. A 15 year commitment to a friend/companion easily justifies a day or two of travel. 

I've known people that had Vizslas and admired their dogs. I have been around them enough to know and understand what I'm getting into. I'm not looking for breed info as much as I am looking for availability without resorting to one of the "high volume breeders".

I've got plenty of room, just under a 1 acre lot, and, as I mentioned, am retired so I will have plenty of time to work with the puppy. Plus, I walk/run 3-5 miles daily so he/she will get plenty of exercise. 

As far as going to shows, etc, well, that's just not my interest and comfort level. (Multiple trips overseas have made me less than enthusiastic about crowds).

I understand that they are beautiful show dogs and great hunting dogs, however my interest is as an all around dog to throw a stick to, go walking in the woods with, etc... Just relax and enjoy some time with.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Shawn! Where are you located?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Shawn,

Going to confirmation shows and field trials are not about beautiful dogs or even hunting. 

These are the "dating service" sites where breeders talk and see if the dogs have both form and function. It is the "show me what you got, don't tell me what you got" arenas that serious breeders take time and money to do and are active in. They protect the breed by using these high standard stakes.

The more effort you put in, the better your outcome will be. Phone calls and internet searches don't do much from the breeders stand point Breeders get to know when callers say what they think the breeder wants to hear.

Good breeders don't do it for the money. They breed to continue the tradition of the breed. When I talk to a person at a field trial, that took the effort to see why the Vizsla is the great dog we know it is, then that person is serious IMO.

The more you are willing to do to forward the tradition of the breed the higher in the pecking order you sit with quality breeders.

My .02 for what it is worth.

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

CUT THE FLUFF

BRING OUT THE PUFF ;D

REDS'


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you find a breeder as I live in Canada. Some of our breeders are willing to ship. I didn't know I was getting a vizsla until I went to see a litter. I looked all over Ontario. On the last breeder and several waiting lists we got a puppy who was born in May and came home in July.Other breeders may not have litters until 2014 now.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Shawn - welcome to the forum!

I recommend using the search bar to learn how to screen breeders and reading "The Versatile Vizsla" by Marion Coffman. If you have puppy fever, you need to know the red flags to stop the process before you fall for an incompatible puppy.

I hate crowds, too. However, if you google for dog shows in a small town or suburb near you, you should be able to find one that really isn't that bad. At least in my small city, most of the regulars seemed to know each other and left me alone until I walked up to someone with a question. Then they had all kinds of helpful info. Going early in the morning probably helped me avoid a crowd, too.

Here are a few Vizsla websites that might be able to steer you towards some puppies.
http://vcaweb.org/
http://www.akc.org/breeds/vizsla/index.cfm
http://www.thenva.org/
You should be able to google for a local Vizsla club in Florida who may be able to email you a list of the local breeders.

Lastly - and I know the forum is going to be up-in-arms about this one - you can search nextdaypets.com or some of the other general breeder listings. BUT!!! If you go this route, DO YOUR HOMEWORK about the breeder, the contract, breeding lines, hip scores, etc.!!! Some good breeders are listed and some not so good ones. You have to figure out which is which. Before you fall in love with a specific puppy.

Good luck!


----------



## buzzjake (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses and PMs. It looks like I may have a couple of leads now. The help was much appreciated. 

Shawn


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is the breeder link for the Tampa Bay Vizsla Club in case you do not have it: http://www.tampabayvizslaclub.com/breeders.html

We live in Central Florida as well and our girl came all the way from Texas. We met another dog from our breeder while traveling and were impressed with the dog and the owner's satisfaction with the dog as well as the breeder. We still had to wait 8 months for a pup and really impress upon the breeder that we would be good parents . Even 8 months out, there was already a waiting list started. I have seen a few Vizslas coming out of Florida breeders (don't know who they are though) and they are not great looking dogs, so be careful. In my mind, if the dog is not primarily conforming to breed standards, it is not a good breeder and what else are the overlooking in the breeding?

I have found that contacting breeders by email is typically not successful and that you might need to make many phone calls to get them to call you back. They want to make sure you are really interested. If it is a good breeder, be prepared to be interviewed by them and potentially provide references, etc. It will all be worth the effort in the end to get a well bred Vizsla. 

Will also send you a PM with our sire's breeder who is well respected and located in Georgia.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

After exchanging no less than 10 emails with one breeder I was told that her last littler just went home and she wont have any more available for the next 2 years. 3 months later i find out that she just had a litter. But things worked out in our favor. We could not ask for a better breeder and the puppy we got


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Shawn!

Welcome  We are new V owners to a 10 week old female named "Olive". We got lucky that we only had to search for a couple of months for our Olive. I spent many, many hours online, and my husband made many phone calls and we also sent out multiple emails. We traveled over 3 hours to a neighboring state to pick her up. 

As it turns out, Olive's veterinarian's parents are Vizsla breeders so he told us if ever want to get a second Vizsla, to let him know. However, I don't know if we'll be ready for a second dog for a long time (I'm thinking we're at least 2 years away). We're on the other side of the county though or else I'd pass along the info. 

Good luck to you! They are definitely worth the search!


----------



## Jax26 (Jan 26, 2014)

Check out southernweimskennel.com They are located in Alabama. That's where we got our pup from and he is great all around and very handsome too! the breeder is very caring and knowledgeable. 
hope this helps!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Shawn: How is your search going? Were you able to find your Vizlsa?


----------



## Zaidat (Jan 14, 2014)

Wingshot Kennels is also in Alabama and they have a litter coming in February.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

buzzjake. Here's a sweet baby in TN that needs rescuing.

https://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/4245254665.html

Here's another site with a puppy and an adult available.

https://www.facebook.com/MountaintopVizslas


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Jax26 said:


> Check out southernweimskennel.com They are located in Alabama. That's where we got our pup from and he is great all around and very handsome too! the breeder is very caring and knowledgeable.
> hope this helps!


I also got my Vizsla from Southern Kennels in Alabama. Which litter was yours a part of? I have always wanted to find his brothers and sisters. Mine was born through Jericho and Becca, and I picked him up in June 2013.


----------

